# Dar color a las PCB´s DIY



## mariachy (Ago 9, 2010)

hola a todos, despues de varios fallidos intentos en pintar mis tarjetas de color verde alfin di con una tecnica efectiva, ami por lo menos me dio muy buena terminacion, con el minimo de materiales y dinero...

consiste en lo siguiente...


Primero que nada deven contar con:
1.-Una impresora de injeccion de tinta de las mas comunes pero deve ser de injeccion 

2.-Una transparencia (tiene que ser para impresora laser ya que la de impresora a injeccion absorvera la tinta y no queremos eso)

3.-Una bolsa plastica


manos a la obra...

primero dirijanse a el programa paint de windows y dibujen un cuadrado, ese cuadrado lo pintan del color que mas les parezca para la tarjeta, ese sera el color del cual van a pintar su pcb....


ahora impriman ese cuadrado en la transparencia... ojo la transparencia tiene que ser para impresora laser, al ser para impresora laser su superficie es lisa lo que permitira que la tinta no sea absorvida por la transparencia y ustedes la puedan utilizar para pintar...


una vez que tengan impresa la transparencia se daran cuanta que la tinta estara fresca, con esa tinta vamos a pintar nuestro pcb

cojan el pcb con las perforaciones ya hechas y sin montar niun componente...

ahora la bolsa plastica la usaremos para pintar... deslizen la bolsa por la tinta que esta fresca en la transparencia, se daran cuanta que lo bolsa retendra la tinta...

ahora pasen la bolsa por el pcb y frotenlo en circulos, se iran dando cuenta que se ira formando una capa uniforme en el pcb del color de la tinta, sigan asi hasta que el pcb quede uniforme...

ahora sequen la tinta, pueden secarla al sol o con un secador de pelo.

lo ideal ahora que tienen el pcb de color es que apliquen una resina protectora, muchos aplican flux o otros aplican (plastik) como yo....

dejan secar denuevo y voala!!!!

tarjeta pintada...

aca les dejo unas fotos de lo que logre





​


----------



## alejandro electronica (Ago 9, 2010)

Buen día.
Muy bueno de verdad muy buen tutorial, te han quedado muy lindas tus plaquetas, me gustan mucho. Lastima que el percloruro esta en contra mio, he logrado hacer plaquetas, pero nunca me terminan gustando jaja!

Saludos


----------



## mariachy (Ago 9, 2010)

no utilizes pentilax, es horrible utiliza fibra de vidrio, tiene menos tendencia a ruidos, las pistas tienden a levantarse menos y sin mencionar la exelente terminacion que da


----------



## Hyres (Ago 9, 2010)

Muy bueno.. la verdad que estoy por hacer unos PCB en unas semanas y voy a probar tu método. Por alguna razón vengo guardando los cartuchos que se gastan de mi impresora y a estos siempre le quedan algo de tinta, voy a ver si puedo juntarla y con eso pintar el pcb.. 

Ahora me queda una duda, ¿Cómo haces con los pad's?


----------



## mariachy (Ago 10, 2010)

bueno, en mi caso yo despues de pintar el pcb uso un barniz llamado plastik que es termosoldable, con eso puedo soldar bien pero no creo que te de problemas


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Ago 10, 2010)

Muy bueno el trabajo 
Pero me sumo a Hyres con los pads

Podria quedar asi ??
http://www.kalipedia.com/kalipediam.../tecnologia/20070822klpingtcn_262.Ies.SCO.jpg

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Ago 11, 2010)

Habían impresoras de chorro que imprimían directamente en CDs, igual pueden imprimir en un PCB...


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 11, 2010)

Hyres dijo:


> Muy bueno.. la verdad que estoy por hacer unos PCB en unas semanas y voy a probar tu método. Por alguna razón vengo guardando los cartuchos que se gastan de mi impresora y a estos siempre le quedan algo de tinta, voy a ver si puedo juntarla y con eso pintar el pcb..
> 
> Ahora me queda una duda, ¿Cómo haces con los pad's?



Podrias usar hojalillos para resguardarlos de la pintura.


----------



## ernestogn (Ago 11, 2010)

Estimado forista , 
si queres pintar con tinta de impresora de tinta,  a modo de pintura 
te conviene compra tinta para recarga de cartuchos , vale cosa de 25 pesos 1/4 litro, contra 15-20 que sale un cartucho epson alternativo 
eso si , vas a poder elegir 1 de 4 colores!


----------



## mariachy (Ago 13, 2010)

Nicko_2310 dijo:


> Muy bueno el trabajo
> Pero me sumo a Hyres con los pads
> 
> Podria quedar asi ??
> ...


 

hola, no creo por que esa targeta esta hecha con serigrafia, pero los resultados son muy parecidos, este metodo no logra la proteccion que logra la serigrafia, solo da la terminacion verde para que quede mas profecional, para que quede protejida hay que complementar con alguna resina o protector acrilico...

salu2



ernestogn dijo:


> Estimado forista ,
> si queres pintar con tinta de impresora de tinta, a modo de pintura
> te conviene compra tinta para recarga de cartuchos , vale cosa de 25 pesos 1/4 litro, contra 15-20 que sale un cartucho epson alternativo
> eso si , vas a poder elegir 1 de 4 colores!


 

tienes toda la razon, la gracia de hacerlo con la impresoraes que puedes tener una gama de colores mas amplia...

salu2


----------



## Hyres (Ago 13, 2010)

mariachy dijo:


> tienes toda la razon, la gracia de hacerlo con la impresoraes que puedes tener una gama de colores mas amplia...
> 
> salu2



Buenas... 

También si compran las tintas por separado, se podria mezclar azul y amarillo, así forman el color verde (claro que el azul aveces es cyan, así que con un toquesito de negro lo oscurecen un poco). Con eso se ahorran estár imprimiendo en la filmina (por si no la consiguen, o les pase como a mi que mi impresora se quedó sin tinta jeje). Igual capaz que sea mejor pintarlo con alguna pintura para hacer serigrafía, lo que no se si esta de problemas con los pads.

Y por lo de los hojalillos, buena idea.. ya lo voy a probar a ver como queda

Salu2...


----------



## mariachy (Oct 13, 2010)

Bueno chicos se que ya muchos saben como pero aca les explico como yo fabrico mis circuitos impresos, bueno para adelantar los resultados serian como estos...

http://img809.imageshack.us/i/22082010143.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


ya entonces, lo primero que hago es pulir la tarjeta con virutilla fina para que los resultados con el toner sean de lo mejor posible....

http://img707.imageshack.us/i/19082010106.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

ahora hay que preparar las caras de la impresion, yo trabajo con el programa eagle corto las caras del mismo tamaño de la tarjeta en papel fotografico brillante de un gramaje de 150 y una impresora laser

http://img202.imageshack.us/i/19082010109.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

ahora para que ambas caras del impreso queden bien posicionadas yo las calzo a contraluz y les hago unas pequeñas marcas en cada costado para usarlos como guias al momento de posicionarlas en la tarjeta virgen...

http://img225.imageshack.us/i/19082010112.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

las marcas deven quedar algo asi...

http://img199.imageshack.us/i/19082010113.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

una vez hechas las marcas se procede al planchado... bueno eso ya varios lo conocen, pero en fin primero planchen primero una cara.... no importa si no se pega del todo la hoja pero es muy importante que quede firme y no se despeque de la tarjeta...

ahora que ya esta planchada una cara se procede con la otra.... ahora es momento de calzar las pequeñas marcas hechas anteriormente y que les quede lo mejor posible... planchar esa segunda cara con cuidado... y una vez terminado planchen bien ambas caras para que les queden bien definidas las pistas... fijense bien en la orillas que son las que mas dan problema si el planchado no quedo bien...

despues remojen la tarjeta unos minutos en una fuente con agua caliente... el papel no se va a despegar solo tendran que sacarlo con cuidado, pero despues del remojo es mucho mas facil y da mejores resultados...

despues de sacar el papel verifiquen que no quede niun resto de papel entre las pistas o seran futuros puentes entre pistas, una vez que esten seguros.... al acido....

yo uso para el acido una parrilla electrica del tipo plancha con una fuente de vidrio... la idea es calentar la fuente con la parrilla electrica y acelerar el proceso...

seria algo asi.... perdon la calidad jejeje

http://img716.imageshack.us/i/acido.jpg/

una vez fuera del acido limpien la tarjeta y para sacar el toner la acetona es muy util... saca el toner como si fuera alcohol a la tinta de un plumon...

despues pasan a perforar y les quedara algo asi...

http://img412.imageshack.us/i/19082010119.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

ahora viene la magia... como la deje verde???? bueno aca el procedimiento....

preparen una mesita para trabajar....

vuelvan a pulir la tarjeta con la virutilla para sacar los restos que puedan quedar de toner y acetona y ademas las manchas de los dedos que quedaron despues del perforado...

una vez lista a trabajar...

usen una impresora a injeccion de tinta (no toner) y una transparancia para impresoras laser

NOTA....."es muy importante que la transparencia sea para impresora laser porque la que es para injeccion de tinta es porosa y absorvera la tinta, la transparencia para impresora laser es totalmente lisa y la tinta no se pera a la transparencia..."

ahora hagan en el paint un cuadrado del color verde y lo imprimen en esa transparencia...

les saldra algo asi...

http://img291.imageshack.us/i/19082010120.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

yo uso guantes para no mancharme los dedos..... jejejeje

ahora tomen una bolsa plastica.... mientras mas delgada mejor por que son mas suaves... si usan una muy gruesa no les resultara bien la pintura les quedara con rayas...

ahora hagan un bulto con la bolsa y usenla como una especie de pincel o rodillo para aplicar la tinta... cojen un buen poco desde la transparencia y apliquenla en la tarjeta por ambos lados

algo asi...

http://img225.imageshack.us/i/19082010122.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

ahora intenten que sus dedos no toquen la tarjeta por que les va a sacar tinta... una vez que estan seguros que que no hay ningun rincon sin tinta hay que secarla...

yo hice pruebas espere y espere a que secara sola y no hubo caso.... asi que le tube que aplicar temperatura... como lo hice??? con un foco halogeno esos hacen mas calor que luz jejeejejeje.... dejenla secar unos 30 minutos...

algo asi....

http://img842.imageshack.us/i/19082010124.jpg/

http://img831.imageshack.us/i/19082010123.jpg/

despues de eso la pintura va a quedar seca... procuren de no poner muy cerca el foco de las tarjetas por que pueden quemarse un poco y tomar un color como tostado... a unos 10 o 15cm estara bien...

despues yo uso un barniz llamado plastik para sellar la tarjeta protejerla de corrosion etc etc... ademas es termosoldable y ayuda a soldar los componentes... en la imagen anterior se ve el frasco de plastik...

deveria quedarles algo asi...

http://img225.imageshack.us/i/19082010125.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

ahora el montaje de componentes y vias que conentan una cara con la otra...

http://img189.imageshack.us/i/20082010133.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

ahora el montaje en caja...





http://img46.imageshack.us/i/22082010143.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

y voala producto terminado.....

http://img88.imageshack.us/i/22082010145.jpg/


este producto es un control remoto para flechas vehiculares esas que hay en las autopistas para hacer desvios en casos de emergencias o cosas asi....


bueno espero les guste y les sirva...

salu2


----------



## foso (Oct 14, 2010)

te quedan buenas. Creo que se vende un aerosol especial para pintar de verde las plaquetas. De todas formas te salen bastante prolijas, las pistas mias quedan bastante defectuosas. Saludos


----------



## Selkir (Oct 14, 2010)

Hola Mariachy!
En primer lugar felicitarte por tu trabajo y tu método, realmente me ha gustado.

Te comento: hasta ahora, en el instituto, he realizado las PCB's por el método de insolación, pero claro, en casa me es un poco difícil hacer por dicho método. Por eso tengo algunas preguntas al respecto:

1- ¿La placa que utilizas es NO fotosensible?
2- Cuando dices planchar, ¿te refieres a la plancha de la ropa? De ser así, ¿a qué temperatura debe de estar?
3- ¿qué tipo de ácido usas? ¿Es necesario hacer en caliente? ¿A que temperatura debe estar aproximadamente? Yo usaba una mezcla de: 1 parte de agua oxigenada 110vol, 2 partes de salfumán y 1 parte de agua.
4- Para pintar la PCB, ¿en lugar de utilizar la tinta de la impresora podría utilizar algún otro tipo de tinta? No se, tipo el que se utiliza en las fabricas de pintura para hacer los diferentes tonos (este me seria muy fácil de conseguir).
5- El producto este que nombras, el plastik, ¿conoces algún equivalente aquí en España? (sino no pasa nada, ya buscaré).
6- ¿Como realizas las vías? ¿soldando un trocito de alambre o algo similar por el agujero de la vía?

De momento creo que ya están todas las preguntas, se que no son pocas, pero desconozco bastante este método, así que disculpa las molestias y gracias de antemano.


----------



## mariachy (Oct 14, 2010)

foso dijo:


> te quedan buenas. Creo que se vende un aerosol especial para pintar de verde las plaquetas. De todas formas te salen bastante prolijas, las pistas mias quedan bastante defectuosas. Saludos


 

muchas gracias..bueno yo he buscado aca en chile ese aerosol verde que dices tu pero solo los hay transparentes para protejer el pcb e inclusive esos transparentes son dificiles de conseguir... este metodo nacio ante la obscesion de poder dejarlas verdes y que nadie me vendia lo necesario para hacerlo o era muy costoso.... despues de muchos intentos fallidos llegue a esto...

salu2



Selkir dijo:


> Hola Mariachy!
> En primer lugar felicitarte por tu trabajo y tu método, realmente me ha gustado.
> 
> Te comento: hasta ahora, en el instituto, he realizado las PCB's por el método de insolación, pero claro, en casa me es un poco difícil hacer por dicho método. Por eso tengo algunas preguntas al respecto:
> ...


 

bueno respondiendo a tus preguntas...

1.- es "no" fotosensible es una tarjeta normal sin la capa fotosensible

2.-exacto... una plancha de ropa... el metodo del planchado es muy conocido en este foro... busca tutoriales y te explicaran con mas detalle... yo no lo explique muy detalladamente por que queria centrarme en otras cosas como el calzado de la tarjeta y la pintura verde

3.-acido percloruro ferrico se llama aca en chile... la mezcla que tu usas tambien sirve... yo lo uso con temperatura por que acelera el proceso y puedo hacer que el acido me dure un poco mas lña temperatura promedio en que la manejo es de unos 50°C 

4.-bueno yo lo hago con tinta de impresora por tres motivos...
  *facil de conseguir
  *le puedes pedir a la impresora que haga el tono que tu quieras... verde azul rojo amarillo etc etc
  *es el que me da mejores resultados.... creeme he intentado con multiples tipos de tinta y no todos se pueden aplicar en una capa uniforme en la tarjeta... otras son conductoras de electricidad... otras nunca secan.... otras oxidan la placa... en fin  despues de mucho intentar llegue a la tinta de impresora

5.-devieran venderlo en españa... buscalo en ebay, en caso de que no encuentres alla busca algun aerosol que sirva para protejer pcb y que de una terminacion brillante... no creo que te cueste mucho encontrar en españa..., si yo encontre en chile... tu tambien encontraras... en todo casa aca en el foro fogonazo hizoun tutoria de como hacer una resina parecida

6.-bueno para hacer las vias creo que mi metodo no es el mejor... hay uno que se llama "metalizado de perforaciones" que deja todas las perforaciones conectadas entre ambos lados de la tarjeta... pero yo uso pines de resistencias... funcionan muy bien... intento si de que no sean pines demasiado delgados, pero en general los pines de resistencias funcionan bastante bien y son baratisimos

espero te sirva salu2


----------



## Selkir (Oct 14, 2010)

Muchas gracias por tus respuestas Mariachy, me has aclarado bastante cosas.

En cuando consiga un poco de dinero para unos proyectos probaré este método.


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 14, 2010)

hola muy buen aporte de verdad felicitaciones, tengo una pregunta y quizás una sugerencia, en fin me gustaría compartir contigo y ver si logramos mejorar un poco los métodos, yo hice unas pruebas y me encontré con varias cosas la primera que te comento es con respecto a la birulana, birutilla aquí en mi país le llaman esponja metálica o brillo es una lana metálica fina, la cual me dio unos cuantos líos con el tiempo y luego de observar bien revisando con un microscopio me encontré con la siguiente imagen que adjunto. me gustaría la analizaras y me dieras tu comentario al respecto gracias saludos....


----------



## zopilote (Oct 14, 2010)

Yo uso el polvo para pulir vajilla, de paso arraso con los residuos de mugre, luego a imprimir.
 En lo que yo realmente estoy interesado es el método de metalizado de los orificios (hole) para luedo pasar al plateado y otros artilujios para hacerlo yo mismo.
  Gracias por los tip para hacerla en dos faces.

Etolipoz


----------



## HADES (Oct 14, 2010)

Me gusto mucho este metodo felicitaciones!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mariachy (Oct 14, 2010)

reyvilla dijo:


> hola muy buen aporte de verdad felicitaciones, tengo una pregunta y quizás una sugerencia, en fin me gustaría compartir contigo y ver si logramos mejorar un poco los métodos, yo hice unas pruebas y me encontré con varias cosas la primera que te comento es con respecto a la birulana, birutilla aquí en mi país le llaman esponja metálica o brillo es una lana metálica fina, la cual me dio unos cuantos líos con el tiempo y luego de observar bien revisando con un microscopio me encontré con la siguiente imagen que adjunto. me gustaría la analizaras y me dieras tu comentario al respecto gracias saludos....


 

wuauuu!!!

de verdad nunca he mirado con un microscopio los efectos de la virutilla fina (asi se le llama aca)...

bueno nunca ami me ha dado problemas de ningun tipo... te hago una consulta... ese pcb que observaste en microscopio cuanto tiempo enia de uso??? despues de fabricado le aplicaste algun barniz protector... cuando aplicas la virutilla cuanto la aplicas y como la aplicas... podrias poner una foto de la virutilla que utilizaste???

en mi caso la virutilla nunca ha sido tan agresiva... pero es una buen dato tu observacion para estar atento... 

yo creo que la pista tenia un poco de oxido y talves eso deterioro el cobre (creo yo)...
atento a tus comentarios...

salu2


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 14, 2010)

esta es la esponja que yo utilizo es bien suave pero a pesar de todo daña el cobre y me di cuenta que limpiando la tarjeta con tiner unicamente es suficiente para que se pegue bien el toner osea que me ahorro el paso de la esponja y obtengo mejores resultados.







revisa los pdf  aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/hacer-circuitos-impresos-528/index4.html y te daras cuenta de que te hablo...saludoss


----------



## abndol (Oct 14, 2010)

La idea de la tinta de impresora está buenísima, no se me hubiera ocurrido...


----------



## pepechip (Oct 14, 2010)

Hola
Quedan muy bien tus placas.
Yo queria añadir que para el atacado de las placas yo personalmente utilizo la siguiente composicion:
una parte de agua oxigenada de 110 volumenes de venta en farmacias.
dos partes de agua fuerte o salfuman (es lo mismo) de venta en supermercados y drogerias.
tres partes de agua del grifo.

Las tres partes de agua del grifo es importante, ya que si no el proceso es sumamente rapido, y puede que no sargan con mucha calidad.

Para dosificar los 3 componentes utilizo una geringa.
Ya con la edad se olvidan algunas cosas, asi que para acordarme de las proporciones me pongo en plan racano, asi que lo que vale mas barato echo tres partes y lo que vale mas caro solo una parte.

un saludo


----------



## mnicolau (Oct 14, 2010)

Copado el método mariachy, habrá que probarlo! gracias por el aporte 

Saludos


----------



## mariachy (Oct 22, 2010)

gracias a todos por sus comentarios...


----------



## gigo2000x (Oct 22, 2010)

ola mariachy pues si la verdad ya lo conosia pero tengo una duda al momento de despegar el papel abeses no me quedan bien definidas las lineas o canales como ago para asegurarme q*UE* esten bien definidas (yo encontre una idea pos remojar la tarjeta y sobar con el dedo suabe menteel papel para q*UE* asi se desintegre y puedan quedar solo las lineas) 
pero e bisto q*UE* sacan defrente el papel y quedan los canales como hacer para que queden bien

gracias esperare tu respuesta

*CHEVERE* el aporte XD



			
				gigo2000x dijo:
			
		

> ola mariachy pues si la verdad ya lo conosia pero tengo una duda al momento de despegar el papel abeses no me quedan bien definidas las lineas o canales como ago para asegurarme q*UE* esten bien definidas (yo encontre una idea pos remojar la tarjeta y sobar con el dedo suabe menteel papel para q*UE* asi se desintegre y puedan quedar solo las lineas)
> pero e bisto q*UE* sacan defrente el papel y quedan los canales como hacer para que queden bien
> 
> gracias esperare tu respuesta
> ...



algien me puede ayudarrrrrrrrr...!!!!!!


----------



## edonomow (Oct 24, 2010)

mariachy dijo:


> Bueno chicos se que ya muchos saben como pero aca les explico como yo fabrico mis circuitos impresos, bueno para adelantar los resultados serian como estos...



Te molesto con lo siguiente:
Una foto de la botella
Si en ella dice pagina web, la pagina y si dice que quimico contiene tambien


----------



## madness19 (Oct 31, 2010)

se ve super interesante tu metodo amigo, tengo una impresora epson aqui en casa pienso comprar el sistema de inyección de tinta solo una consulta, la transparencia que dices puede ser un acetato??? es muy liso y no creo que retenga la tinta, jejeje.

un saludo.


----------



## electrodin (Nov 5, 2010)

gigo2000x en este metodo de la plancha, yo le paso esponjita(con ayudin) a la placa de cobre porque si sólo le paso alcohol o thinner, el toner no agarra bien y algunas pistas se me desprenden, y siempre remojo la placa con el papel despues de planchado y le saco el papel con mucho cuidado.

He notado que lo malo de ste metodo es que al momento de planchar por la temperatura el papel se contrae ligeramente de tal modo que al final el pcb se transfiere con 0.5 a 1mm mas chico, lo cual no es muy malo para placas pequeñas pero es un problema si despues le haces el lado se los componentes con serigrafía.


----------



## gigo2000x (Nov 5, 2010)

a ya loco chevere no sabia q*UE* tenia q*UE* echarle alcohol o thinner, gracias por el aporte,,
por otro lado beo q*UE* al final tus placas quedan veredes como haces ?


----------



## Cacho (Nov 5, 2010)

Gigo: 

La "q" no reemplaza a "que" más que en los chats. En el foro sólo es una muestra de desprecio hacia el lector.
Si al programar un PIC de US$5 se ponen todas las letras, puntos, espacios y comas, al dirigirte a una persona habrás de poner muchísimo más cuidado. De lo contrario estarás mostrando que tu interlocutor merece menos atención/respeto que un pedacito barato de silicio. Eso es una falta de respeto.

Por favor, no faltes el respeto a los demás foristas. Gracias.


----------



## gigo2000x (Nov 5, 2010)

a ya gracias loco disculpa por la imcomedes y gracias por tu aclaracion


----------



## Cacho (Nov 5, 2010)

De nada.

Saludos.


----------



## octavio2 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hola,aunque soy algo inexperto en esto,he conseguido resultados bastante buenos con el siguiente metodo:
Primero hago el dibujo del circuito con un programa como eagle y me voy a una buena copisteria a imprimir el dibujo en una transparencia,tambien se puede hacer con papel normal pero yo no lo sabia.En la copisteria hay que pedir que impriman con el maximo de tinta,ademas yo pongo 2 transparencias una encima de otra y lo pongo 2 horas al sol (en verano llega media hora) orientandolo para que la luz llegue perpendicularmente.Despues pongo la placa un minuto en el revelador.Como siempre queda algo de material fotosensible sin diluir,lo limpio suavemente con un cepillo ,siguiendo la direccion de las pistas.Despues lo ataco con cloruro ferrico a unos 30 grados usando una pequeña bomba de agua,el ataque es muy rapido,sobre todo donde incide el chorro de acido,asi que hay que moverlo mientras con una linterna se ilumina la placa por detras para saber en que partes falta retirar cobre y dirigir el chorro hacia esa parte.
El atacado dura menos de un minuto,despues aclaro bien la placa y sobre todo la bomba.
Una vez que la placa esta seca le pongo flux ,despues la pinto de estaño ,le vuelvo a poner flux y aprovechando que esta pegajoso coloco los componentes.Por ultimo sueldo los componentes smd sin añadir estaño,presiono sobre cada pin unos dos segundos y ya esta.
Como me pase con la cantidad de estaño ,luego tuve que retirar un poco.

mas fotos,el bote pequeño de cristal contiene flux,osea resina disuelta en alcohol.


----------



## Pedroalh (Nov 9, 2010)

Pues si que eres todo un profecional


----------



## lubeck (Nov 9, 2010)

Mmmm. nunca se me hubiese ocurrido eso de la tinta...

se me ocurre aplicarla  por centrifugado...  haré una prueba....


----------



## Pedroalh (Nov 9, 2010)

Como calentar el cloruro ferrico yo metía una bombilla de 21w y 12voltios tardaba mucho y el casquillo no me duraba nada, me gustaría hacer algo como en una pieza que calentara y bombeara
Estaría bien


----------



## Selkir (Nov 10, 2010)

Tengo otra duda (un poco tonta):

Voy a hacer el primer diseño utilizando este método. La placa que voy a hacer es de dos caras, lo que no se es si, cuando haga la impresión en el papel fotográfico tengo que hacer la impresión en modo normal o modo espejo.


----------



## mariachy (Nov 11, 2010)

Selkir dijo:


> Tengo otra duda (un poco tonta):
> 
> Voy a hacer el primer diseño utilizando este método. La placa que voy a hacer es de dos caras, lo que no se es si, cuando haga la impresión en el papel fotográfico tengo que hacer la impresión en modo normal o modo espejo.


 
si vas a utilizar el eagle tienes que imprimir la cara bottom en normal y top como espejo...

salu2



gigo2000x dijo:


> a ya loco chevere no sabia q*UE* tenia q*UE* echarle alcohol o thinner, gracias por el aporte,,
> por otro lado beo q*UE* al final tus placas quedan veredes como haces ?


 

esta todo indicado en el metodo inclusive de como dejarlas verdes o del color que quieras... es cosa de leer con atencion

salu2



octavio2 dijo:


> Hola,aunque soy algo inexperto en esto,he conseguido resultados bastante buenos con el siguiente metodo:
> Primero hago el dibujo del circuito con un programa como eagle y me voy a una buena copisteria a imprimir el dibujo en una transparencia,tambien se puede hacer con papel normal pero yo no lo sabia.En la copisteria hay que pedir que impriman con el maximo de tinta,ademas yo pongo 2 transparencias una encima de otra y lo pongo 2 horas al sol (en verano llega media hora) orientandolo para que la luz llegue perpendicularmente.Despues pongo la placa un minuto en el revelador.Como siempre queda algo de material fotosensible sin diluir,lo limpio suavemente con un cepillo ,siguiendo la direccion de las pistas.Despues lo ataco con cloruro ferrico a unos 30 grados usando una pequeña bomba de agua,el ataque es muy rapido,sobre todo donde incide el chorro de acido,asi que hay que moverlo mientras con una linterna se ilumina la placa por detras para saber en que partes falta retirar cobre y dirigir el chorro hacia esa parte.
> El atacado dura menos de un minuto,despues aclaro bien la placa y sobre todo la bomba.
> Una vez que la placa esta seca le pongo flux ,despues la pinto de estaño ,le vuelvo a poner flux y aprovechando que esta pegajoso coloco los componentes.Por ultimo sueldo los componentes smd sin añadir estaño,presiono sobre cada pin unos dos segundos y ya esta.
> ...


 


que buenos resultados los de tu pcb... pero tengo una sola duda... por que estañas las pistas... yo creo que no seria necesario... inclusive con tanto estaño la tarjeta no queda tan bien presentada al montar los componentes (creo yo) por que el estaño???

salu2


----------



## Selkir (Nov 12, 2010)

mariachy dijo:


> si vas a utilizar el eagle tienes que imprimir la cara bottom en normal y top como espejo...
> ...



Gracias por responder. Me imaginaba que sería así (la bottom normal y la top en espejo), pero no estaba seguro.


----------



## joloso16 (Ene 9, 2011)

y para pintar la placa.... no es mejor usar directamente la pintura de la inkjet?????? por ebay se encuentra barato.... con un algodón... y a pintar despues de hechar el flux


----------



## zopilote (Ene 9, 2011)

Necesito si alguien de la comunidad del foro que este más cerca de esta empresa, que esta en Mexico pueda decirme si uso alguno de sus productos  y de sus resultados, por que estoy muy interesado en los film de pelicula, y vean sus tutoriales, son productos que recien dentran al mercado o ya existian, bueno creo que mejor pido informes a dicha firma, pero me gustaria comentarios de algun mexicano o colombiano.


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Ene 9, 2011)

Ya vi la pagina que dices la verdad ni enterado estaba de que existia pero se ve que son profesionales

A mi tambien me gustaria hacer pcb´s de esa calidad


----------



## octavio2 (Ene 11, 2011)

mariachy dijo:


> s
> 
> que buenos resultados los de tu pcb... pero tengo una sola duda... por que estañas las pistas... yo creo que no seria necesario... inclusive con tanto estaño la tarjeta no queda tan bien presentada al montar los componentes (creo yo) por que el estaño???
> 
> salu2


Si que deberia haber puesto menos estaño,pero al estañar la placa y luego pintar con flux,la placa queda lista para soldar,la mayoria de los componentes son smd y si se añade luego el estaño queda mucho peor (se forman puentes).De este modo simplemente coloco el chip en su sitio y luego con el soldador presiono un par de segundos cada pin y queda bien soldado ,sin añadir estaño ni nada.Creo que los fabricantes hacen algo parecido,pero usan una mascara y solo estañan los puntos de soldadura.


----------



## mariachy (Ene 12, 2011)

joloso16 dijo:


> y para pintar la placa.... no es mejor usar directamente la pintura de la inkjet?????? por ebay se encuentra barato.... con un algodón... y a pintar despues de hechar el flux


 

tambien se puede... pero no lo hagas con algodon... va a absorver la tinta... a las finales va a limpiar el pcb... hazlo con una bolsa plastica lo mas fina posible 

yo prefiero no hacerlo directamente con esa tinta por que al utilizar una impresora puede yo escojer el tono del color puedo hacer mezclas y quedan bien hechas... solo por eso...

salu2



octavio2 dijo:


> Si que deberia haber puesto menos estaño,pero al estañar la placa y luego pintar con flux,la placa queda lista para soldar,la mayoria de los componentes son smd y si se añade luego el estaño queda mucho peor (se forman puentes).De este modo simplemente coloco el chip en su sitio y luego con el soldador presiono un par de segundos cada pin y queda bien soldado ,sin añadir estaño ni nada.Creo que los fabricantes hacen algo parecido,pero usan una mascara y solo estañan los puntos de soldadura.


 

yo hago algo parecido para soldar los componentes.... pero no estaño las pistas, solo estaño donde va el punto de soldadura primero estaño los puntos y despues monto el componente con un poco de aire caliente


----------



## sjuan (Ene 27, 2011)

no puedeo hacer que la pintura se oegue en el pcb, sera por que utilizo pentinax y acetato?


----------



## josej44 (Ene 30, 2011)

Leí en algún lado que con barniz dieléctrico y tinta vegetal verde se puede pintar las plaquetas, lo único es que hay secarlas con lamparas de luz ultravioleta.


----------



## sjuan (Ene 30, 2011)

pongan flux en el buscador y vayan al final del tema


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ene 30, 2011)

oye mariachi, eso del barniz plastik, se compra en la comex???
eso de termosoldable que es, yo tengo un litro de barniz para bobinas, funcionaria, eso de el flux que enseña a hacer fogonazo, tambien queda???


----------



## germanlego (Feb 9, 2011)

mariachy dijo:


> hola a todos, despues de varios fallidos intentos en pintar mis tarjetas de color verde alfin di con una tecnica efectiva, ami por lo menos me dio muy buena terminacion, con el minimo de materiales y dinero...
> 
> consiste en lo siguiente...
> 
> ...



mariachy en lugar de utilizar una bolsa seria mas profecional y todo lo demas, utilizar una lamina de acetato que cumple la misma funcion y ebitamos un atasco, o eso fue lo que yo entendi
gracias por tu ingenio


----------



## sjuan (Feb 9, 2011)

bueno el metodo del primer mensaje esta bueno ... pero ... la soldadura trae flux, ese flux es perjudicias lor que conduce(eso me enseñaron) ademas da mala persentacion, se quita con thiner ... y ... asi tambien el flux (el otro el remplazo del plastic) y tambien la pintura de la impresora 

me equivoco???


----------



## ismass98 (Feb 11, 2011)

no tengo una insoladora, si lo *H*ago con una lampara normal cuanto tiempo tengo *QUE* insolar la placa?¿
gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 11, 2011)

ismass98 dijo:


> no tengo una insoladora, si lo *H*ago con una *lampara normal *cuanto tiempo tengo *QUE* insolar la placa?¿
> gracias.



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 


¿ A que le llamas _*"lampara normal"*_ ?


----------



## electroradio (Feb 15, 2011)

Saludos a la comunidad de Foros de Electronica y especialmente a mariachy por enseñar su metodo para hacer las placas PCB 

Bueno, especificamente quería preguntarte mariachy donde compras el PLASTIK, porque he buscado por acá en Santiago y no lo he encontrado 

SALUDOS


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Feb 20, 2011)

la impresion del cuadro verde puede ser en acetato???


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Feb 27, 2011)

HOLA amigos del foro!!!, ya termine un PCB porfin en este metodo, creo que me quedo bien, es de un Crossover de 3 vias, le puse la pintura verde en un acetato y luego con la bolsita la aplique, luego la seque con un foco que emitia mucho calor, luego con el dedo, le aplique una pequeña y uniforme capa de barniz para BOBINAS, me costo $50 el litro, y luego con mi minitaladro, con un pequeño esmeril, hice los circulos donde van las soldaduras, para remover la pintura y barniz de alrededor, al soldarlo de maravila, todo como si fuera antisolder original 
subo fotos de mi trabajo (CON ESTE METODO TALVEZ AHORA SI PUEDA HACER PCBS PARA VENDER  )


----------



## 0002 (Feb 27, 2011)

¿Entonces? si practicamente se le aplica casi directamente la tinta de la impresora, ¿será que podría también aplicarle "tinta china" directo a la placa con algo adecuado, nose una brocha fina o algo así?... ¿de esa con la que recargan los cartuchos de tinta?

El aerosol ese que mencionas, ¿tiene otro nombre ó algo así?, para conseguirlo acá en méxico


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 27, 2011)

Mastodonte Man, muy bueno. Ese crossover, los inductores son con nucleo de aire? tenes información de cómo se construyen? Diametro de alambre, vueltas, etc etc?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Feb 28, 2011)

hola aguacasa, toda la informacion que quieras sobre este crossover esta aca, esta probado con amplis de hasta 400w rms
Son con nucleo de hierro, se construyen apartir de formaletas de transformador "I" recicladas
SALUDOS!!!
http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_crossover.php


----------



## sjuan (Feb 28, 2011)

oye hombre mastodonte tu que compraste el barniz de transfrmadores lo podrias secar con una lampara uv, si la tienes claro, o con el bombillo ese de mucho calor y ver si despues se cae con el thiner, es que es el problema con los "antisolder caseros" por mas parcidos que sean todos se caen con el thiner el unico que resiste es el original pero por 100 dolares el kilo, mejor te pregunto como va el tuyo


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 28, 2011)

Bárbaro.. Muchas gracias! Saludos!


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Feb 28, 2011)

Hola sjuan, de hecho, este barniz para BOBINAS seca al aire libre, la tinta de impresora es la que seque con un foco que da mucho calor.
Respecto a si este se cae con thiner, no lo he provado, tendria que revisar con un pcb inservible que tenga este metodo para ver si se cae, lo intentare y ya comentare resultados
SALUDOS!!!!


----------



## mariachy (Mar 20, 2011)

electroradio dijo:


> Saludos a la comunidad de Foros de Electronica y especialmente a mariachy por enseñar su metodo para hacer las placas PCB
> 
> Bueno, especificamente quería preguntarte mariachy donde compras el PLASTIK, porque he buscado por acá en Santiago y no lo he encontrado
> 
> SALUDOS


 

amigo electroradio... veo que eres chileno igual que yo... bueno yo el barniz plastik lo he encontrado en un solo lugar llamado "poirot" busca en la web y encontraras donde ir

salu2

Mattodonte Man, te felicito por tus resultado, alfin alguien ha logrado resultados con mi metodo, que bueno que te gusto... este es el resultado de aproximadamente 1 año de buscar como hacer las placas verde de manera artesanal, barata y de buena presentacion... que bueno que te sirvio...

ahora a hacer placas...

intenta con otros colores, el azul , rojo y cafe queda muy bien puedes aplicar mas de una capa despues de secar y lograras colores mas intensos, tambien este metodo es muy util para hacer display con leds ya que puedes pintar la placa de color negro para hacer contraste con los leds y se vean mejor los numeros... en fin con este metodo podras mejorar mucho tu trabajo...

salu2


----------



## jesus herney (Mar 20, 2011)

Tengo que hacer unas plaquitas esta semana y voy a probar este metodo, tengo unos botes de tinta para mi inpresora y are unas mexcla de tinta azul y un poco de amarillo y creo que tendre una tinta verde, ya les cuento como me va 
saludos a todos los foristas


----------



## GabiOlavarria (Mar 26, 2011)

Hola amigos, como les va...?? Hay algo que no me quedo en claro...lei todo y me marie ...Cuando voy a pintar la placa de color verde, el "papel" que se usa es acetato?? Y con que impresora lo tengo que imprimir al cuadrado verde al final??? Saludos y espero una pronta respuesta amigos!


----------



## sebastianvdm (May 17, 2011)

hola compatriota, una pregunta:
La tarjeta.. tu la hiciste? 
De antemano gracias


----------



## fernandob (May 17, 2011)

que placas mas buenas las del primer post.....que trabajo ..........


----------



## mariachy (May 31, 2011)

claro que si.... de chincol a jote.... bueno es el resultado de mas de 2 años fabricando tarjetas todas las semanas... de a poco perfeccione la tecnica hasta que llegue a esos resultados...

salu2




sebastianvdm dijo:


> hola compatriota, una pregunta:
> La tarjeta.. tu la hiciste?
> De antemano gracias





fernandob dijo:


> que placas mas buenas las del primer post.....que trabajo ..........


 

gracias... despues de harto estudiar el metodo y un poco de mi propia cosecha fue posible...


----------



## sharkfe48 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hola. como estan, espero que bien  ejjeje

bueno voy al grano. 

Puedo usar el barniz que se usa para pintar madera, fijandome que NO sea al agua, para poder poder sellar mi circuito impreso de la humedad y oxido?


----------



## pandacba (Jul 25, 2011)

En el foro hay un tutorial comp preparar tu propio barniz, es muy sencillo, ecónomico y eficiente, 
De echo estarias en infracción por no utilzar el buscador, ya que no esta permitido abrir un nuevo tema si ya existe en el foro

Fijate aqui -> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/tutorial-fabricar-flux-soldante-protector-impresos-10224/


----------



## sharkfe48 (Jul 25, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> En el foro hay un tutorial comp preparar tu propio barniz, es muy sencillo, ecónomico y eficiente,
> De echo estarias en infracción por no utilzar el buscador, ya que no esta permitido abrir un nuevo tema si ya existe en el foro
> 
> Fijate aqui -> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/tutorial-fabricar-flux-soldante-protector-impresos-10224/




SI puede ser. de todas formas mi pregunta si se podia usar un barniz ordinario.. jaja pero muchas gracias por la data.. a veces es dificil encontrar con el buscador el post adecuado


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jul 25, 2011)

si lo puedes usar.. de hecho yo compro laca transparente en aerosol.  quedan de maravilla, solamente cuesta como dos dolares el aerosol.. y rinde bastante... ademas  da un terminado muy, pero muy profesiohnal,  y lo mejor que si quieres retocar posteriormente alguna soldadura fria, no hay problema, pues con el cautin se elmina sin inconvenintes.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 26, 2011)

El flux soldante tiene la ventaja que ayuda a la soldadura aparte de proteger la placa, y lo puedes aplicar a pincel o con un aspersor y es lo verdaeramente adecuado para este trabajo


----------



## juanelosky (Ago 20, 2011)

estuve buscando el factor de conductividad de la tinta de impresora, pero no tengo ningun dato, alguien que lo haya hecho sabe de cuanto sera????


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 25, 2011)

una vez que tengan impresa la transparencia se daran cuanta que la tinta estara fresca, con esa tinta vamos a pintar nuestro pcb

cojan el pcb con las perforaciones ya hechas y sin montar niun componente...

ahora la bolsa plastica la usaremos para pintar... deslizen la bolsa por la tinta que esta fresca en la transparencia, se daran cuanta que lo bolsa retendra la tinta...

ahora pasen la bolsa por el pcb y frotenlo en circulos, se iran dando cuenta que se ira formando una capa uniforme en el pcb del color de la tinta, sigan asi hasta que el pcb quede uniforme...

Porfavor podrias aclarar un poco lo que esta en rojo


----------



## biker2k3 (Nov 25, 2011)

Y si compras pintura acrilica y la mezclas con resina de fibra de vidrio? no seria mejor o la tinta sola. O con un aerosol.

Ah y la placa de la foto no es de las que ya vienen verdes? :S porque es media transparente como las que vienen verdes


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 26, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> HOLA amigos del foro!!!, ya termine un PCB porfin en este metodo, creo que me quedo bien, es de un Crossover de 3 vias, le puse la pintura verde en un acetato y luego con la bolsita la aplique, luego la seque con un foco que emitia mucho calor, luego con el dedo, le aplique una pequeña y uniforme capa de barniz para BOBINAS, me costo $50 el litro, y luego con mi minitaladro, con un pequeño esmeril, hice los circulos donde van las soldaduras, para remover la pintura y barniz de alrededor, al soldarlo de maravila, todo como si fuera antisolder original
> subo fotos de mi trabajo (CON ESTE METODO TALVEZ AHORA SI PUEDA HACER PCBS PARA VENDER  )



Te quedo muy bien una consulta para dejar espacio en los pads para que sueldes después como lo haces? le pones pequeños estikers y luego lo pintas 

Lei  que usan una impresora de inyeccion a tinta para darle una tonalidad del color que desean, pero yo me puedo saltear el paso de la tonalidad y de frente tomo el pomo de magenta y la bolsa plastica y le echo a la baquelita podria hacerse asi o necesariamente tengo que imprimir en un papel tipo transparencia el color magenta y de ahi re cien con la bolsa plastica pintar.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Nov 27, 2011)

Hola amigo, mmm enrealidad como ya lo decia, deje que secara pintura y despues aplique el barniz asi como si nada pero ue uedara bien uniforme despues deje que secara bien (1 dia) y ya despues con un minitaladro le puse la punta de piedra solo le "lije" en forma de circulo para que se callera el barniz

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Dic 1, 2011)

creo q este metodo es un poco mmmm poco eficiente :/ , ya lo he hecho, y la tinta se sale con una pequeña gota de cualquier liquido, cuesta pintarlo uniformemente y cuando se le aplica un barniz la pintura uniforme que tanto nos costó hacer se deshace, quedan partes medio pintadas, etc etc


----------



## djwash (Dic 1, 2011)

Viene un aerosol marca Krylon, el que les sirve para eso es el *Krylon Tuning Efecto Anodizado*, he usado ese aerosol para pintar sobre cromado y metales brillantes, es un barniz transparente de varios colores, no le he usado para PCB, pero como todo barniz es muy resistente, en especial este resiste a liquidos corrosivos como combustibles y aceites, y tambien resiste hasta 250° intermitente, tambien se la banca ante los rayones.

Despues de pintar pueden usar una punta para pulir para despintar los pads para soldar, de esas que vienen como con un algodon con forma, son accesorios de minitorno, pero se la pueden colocar al taladro, le ponen pasta de pulir gruesa o quizas thiner pero con mas cuidado.

Es cuestion de probar, pienso que aunque lleve mas trabajo con esta pintura el pcb quedara protegido por mucho tiempo...


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Dic 1, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> Viene un aerosol marca Krylon, el que les sirve para eso es el *Krylon Tuning Efecto Anodizado*, he usado ese aerosol para pintar sobre cromado y metales brillantes, es un barniz transparente de varios colores, no le he usado para PCB, pero como todo barniz es muy resistente, en especial este resiste a liquidos corrosivos como combustibles y aceites, y tambien resiste hasta 250° intermitente, tambien se la banca ante los rayones.
> 
> Despues de pintar pueden usar una punta para pulir para despintar los pads para soldar, de esas que vienen como con un algodon con forma, son accesorios de minitorno, pero se la pueden colocar al taladro, le ponen pasta de pulir gruesa o quizas thiner pero con mas cuidado.
> 
> Es cuestion de probar, pienso que aunque lleve mas trabajo con esta pintura el pcb quedara protegido por mucho tiempo...



lo que dices es mucho mas efectivo que este tutorial que pusieron en el post, lo malo es que no en todos los paises hay los mismos productos............ yo he buscado por todos lados y no hay nada parecido, solo barniz transparente...... y eso q apenas lo encontre


----------



## biker2k3 (Dic 2, 2011)

Probe con un pcb de descarte mandarle plasticola y quedo re bien, no se si con el tiempo le hara mal pero es algo muy facil y barato y hasta vienen de colores .


----------



## djwash (Dic 2, 2011)

Que bien, lastima que con la misma humedad del ambiente se puede deteriorar...


----------



## ALopezDel (May 27, 2012)

foso dijo:


> te quedan buenas. Creo que se vende un aerosol especial para pintar de verde las plaquetas. De todas formas te salen bastante prolijas, las pistas mias quedan bastante defectuosas. Saludos



Disculpa que interrumpa. pero no sería mejor que en vez de imprimir en el plástico se usara una inyección de tinta en jeringa y con ella rellenaras ?





mariachy dijo:


> amigo electroradio... veo que eres chileno igual que yo... bueno yo el barniz plastik lo he encontrado en un solo lugar llamado "poirot" busca en la web y encontraras donde ir
> 
> salu2
> 
> ...



Camarada, quiero hacerte una sugerencia, pues es mi idea, no se si sirva... En vez de imprimir de tinta en el plástico, no sería mejor que con la misma jeringa con que se recargan esos cartuchos se hiciera el rellenado ? O sea, para evitar la impresión a papel transparente, me refiero a eso.

Cuídate, saludos desde Barranquilla, Colombia


----------



## ivanrush (Feb 6, 2013)

oye amigo mariachi te felicito, es muy interesante tu método, tengo una duda ¿Cómo haces para soldar las piezas a las pistas no se dificulta al tener tinta?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2013)

ivanrush dijo:


> oye amigo mariachi te felicito, es muy interesante tu método, tengo una duda ¿Cómo haces para soldar las piezas a las pistas no se dificulta al tener tinta?



No afecta para nada.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 7, 2013)

> No afecta para nada.



Para la soldadura no será regular tirando a malo? me refiero en aplicaciones que las soldaduras tengan mucho que decir en cuanto a la calidad de la señal..


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2013)

Limbo dijo:


> Para la soldadura no será regular tirando a malo? me refiero en aplicaciones que las soldaduras tengan mucho que decir en cuanto a la calidad de la señal..



Lo que he visto es que cuando colocas el soldador (Cautín) sobre la superficie pintada puden ocurrir 2 cosas.
1) La tinta "Flota" sobre la soldadura y al enfriarse es la propia soldadura la que queda pintada.
2) La tinta desaparece/se esfuma  

Nunca vi que la pintura moleste/impida la correcta adherencia del estaño.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 8, 2013)

> Lo que he visto es que cuando colocas el soldador (Cautín) sobre la superficie pintada puden ocurrir 2 cosas.
> 1) La tinta "Flota" sobre la soldadura y al enfriarse es la propia soldadura la que queda pintada.
> 2) La tinta desaparece/se esfuma


Me preocupa que se mezcle la tinta con el estaño y aunque no se vea a simple vista este mezclada ¿Me explico?

Yo lo intente mezclando el flux con tinta china de colores pero no quedaba opaco ni parecido, mas bien era transparente el aspecto, la cuestion es: ¿Si aplico tinta  china sera lo mismo que la tinta de cartucho?


----------



## eleck113 (Feb 9, 2013)

hola , disculpen si la idea que tengo es muy loca o ya lo han provado,porqu no lo pintan con pintura en spray de esas que venden, y se protejen los pads con un pedacitos de papel autoadesivo, si alguien ya lo intento , y no funciono que lo comente porfa


----------



## Sr. Domo (Feb 10, 2013)

eleck113 dijo:


> hola , disculpen si la idea que tengo es muy loca o ya lo han provado,porqu no lo pintan con pintura en spray de esas que venden, y se protejen los pads con un pedacitos de papel autoadesivo, si alguien ya lo intento , y no funciono que lo comente porfa



Suena interesante pero siento que al soldar, la pintura cercana al punto a soldar pueda afectar a la soldadura e impida su adherencia. Lo intentaré con la proxima plaqueta que arme


----------



## mariachy (Abr 11, 2013)

yo una vez hice eso, pero la pintura queda disperejisima, y despues de pintar te das cuenta.... uuuy el spray hace continuidad jejejejej o porlomenos presenta cierta resistencia per puede confundir alguna señal devil, divisor resistivo etc...

bueno yo uso este metodo inventado por mi, desde hace ya tres años y nunca he tenido problemas, lo hago a diario, ya que vendo pcb todas las semanas, intentenlo no se van a arrepentir.

salu2


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 21, 2015)

Gente, en esta oportunidad le quiero compartir un tutorial que he realizado. Quizas a más de uno le sirva, para poder darle un acabado un poco más profesional a las placas que uno realiza en forma artesanal, como bien dice el título, es para poder darle ese color típico verde de las PCB profesionales.
Quisiera pedir a los moderadores, que si este tema lo ven interesante, lo hagan un tema destacado, a mucha gente le puede servir.
Sin más que decir, adjunto el tutorial en PDF.
Saludos a todos y gracias.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 21, 2015)

pero no quedaria todo pegajoso con flux?

yo diria que si se quiere protejer el circuito de la corricion podria funcionar laca transparente o pintura verde en spray

el tropicalizado de verdad se hace con tinta fotosencible que no es barata y se aplica con serigrafia , esa tinta tiene alta mas bien altisima resistencia mecanica es como un acrilico pues no se bota con nada mas que con lija.

sigo siendo partidiario de la laca transparente


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 21, 2015)

Precisamente porque la tinta fotosencible no es barata y requiere de serigrafia para su aplicacion, se propone el tutorial. El FLUX una ves que está seco no es pegajoso en lo absoluto, sino esto que estamos haciendo no tendria sentido. Por otro lado si aplicas una laca transparente o pintura verde en spray, esta luego no te permite soldar o resoldar componentes si fuera necesario.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 21, 2015)

aaa el truco esta en pintar una vez terminado 

diran que soy un puerco y un cochino pero ese metodo lo he visto en maquinas de espectroscopia 
*¿acaso los instrumentos de precision son unos cochinos?*

no lo se pero veo que ese metodo era muy usado en maquinas de espectroscopia de los 80`s


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 21, 2015)

Solo se justifica aplicar un sprray de esas caracteristicas luego de soldar si la placa va a estar sometida a condiciones no favorables, humedad, agua, aceite, etc.. Pero si se la aplicas a una placa que no se encuentra en esas condiciones, a futuro si se llega a estropear, cuando tengas que repararla, será mucho mas complicado, ya que no sera facil desoldar el componente.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 21, 2015)

no en verdad es facil pues la burbuja de laca se rompe cuando se derrite la soldadura

bueno es la viva experiencia de un marrano viendo marranadas 

solo es un metodo tambien bueno ,alternativo ,rapido 

lo del tropicalizado de adeveras lo he usado pero en cuanto a rapidez seguiria recomendando el spray


----------



## shevchenko (Jul 22, 2015)

Juanma para esos casos la parte "Soldante" la podes hacer con hojalillos de papel. 
(esos que quedaban al usarlos en las hojas de carpeta en el secundario)





a ese circulo lo pegas donde NO querés pintar, das una mano de laca o similar en aerosol, aunque tu metodo ahi es valido y antes que se seque con una pinza muy pequeña los sacas así dejas expuesta los puntos de soldadura, claro que podes usar cualquier papel con pegamento para hacer esos puntos! esos vienen echos y salen centavos..

Saludos!

PD: De mas esta decir que se usa el punto del centro, no la "rosquilla".


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 22, 2015)

El metodo que propone es buenisimo, baratisimo y parece que queda muy bien. Lo voy a probar en el pxmo PCB que haga.

Por otra parte, el metodo industrial con laca y demas no es para proteger nada (aunque ayuda) sino que se usa en tecnicas de soldadura por ola, asi el estaño solo se adhiere en los pads expuestos y no en todo el PCB... haciendo cortocircuitos y demas desastres.


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 22, 2015)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:
			
		

> no en verdad es facil pues la burbuja de laca se rompe cuando se derrite la soldadura
> 
> bueno es la viva experiencia de un marrano viendo marranadas
> 
> ...





			
				shevchenko dijo:
			
		

> Juanma para esos casos la parte "Soldante" la podes hacer con hojalillos de papel.
> (esos que quedaban al usarlos en las hojas de carpeta en el secundario)
> 
> 
> ...



La idea no es que me digan otros métodos para hacer la mascara verde, esos métodos ya son conocidos. Lo que propongo es un método nuevo e inovador. Se aceptan aportes que ayuden a mejorar el método propuesto. Desde ya gracias.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 22, 2015)

no es inovador ni es un invento el sol brilla para todos ese metodo lo vi mucho en la universidad

unos usaban la mascara china que daba resultados asombrosos, la mascara correcta es fotosensible que daba un acabado completamente profecional.

la mascara de catalizador que se bota con la uña si no se cura bien.

la laca en spray metodo que soy partidiario

pintura en spray que es buena

el flux pintado tambien lo vi N veces
el estañado en frio que da un acabado bonito
el estañado con soldadura que si no se aplica bien deja cacahuates de soldadura

el galvanizado "zincado de cobre" que si se le aplica calor la PCB adquiere un tono DORADO

*hay muchos metodos *


----------



## aquileslor (Jul 22, 2015)

Hablando del estañado en frio, ¿sabes como se hace? Los de pintura, son solo eso, pintura. Con lo que sea, siempre pintura. El estañado es bárbaro, permite soldar fácilmente y queda hermoso.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 22, 2015)

aquileslor dijo:


> Hablando del estañado en frio, *¿sabes como se hace?* Los de pintura, son solo eso, pintura. Con lo que sea, siempre pintura. El estañado es bárbaro, permite soldar fácilmente y queda hermoso.



Eso se encuentra en el Foro 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/estanado-placas-pcb-galvanizado-8641/


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 22, 2015)

aquileslor dijo:


> Hablando del estañado en frio, ¿sabes como se hace? Los de pintura, son solo eso, pintura. Con lo que sea, siempre pintura. El estañado es bárbaro, permite soldar fácilmente y queda hermoso.



Cuando estaba en la secundaria, nos mandaban a comprar en la calle Libertad, y entre otros artículos, había líquido plateador, y también había dorador, en ambos casos, se lograba una capa moleculara del metal citado.
El dorador, no lo usé, pero el plateador sí, y funciona muy bién.
Solo que la superficie quedará como estaba, o sea que si era opaca, por más que el baño sea de oro, quedará opaca.
Por eso nos hacían pulir los trabajos a brillo espejo.

Más adelante, por razones de trabajo, tuve que mandar a dorar ciertas piezas, y también se hacía por contacto.

Todo es cuestión de conocer algún químico, porque la deposición metálica por contacto, se logra con varios(y no se si todos) metales.
Y con varios métodos, el electrolítico es uno, pero no el único.
Se puede hacer por inmersión, y el más sencillo, es por contacto directo y frotación, en este caso la fórmula suele ser la misma.
Solo que en grán cantidad de piezas, en lugar de frotar con un algodón, se ponen las piezas en un tambor, con aserrín humedecido en la fórmula.


Saludos.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 22, 2015)

el zincado de cobre en realidad es muy simple si se quiere hacer barato

solo hay que tener ZINC ya sea en polvo o unas tiritas de fusibles "listones de fusible" ya que ambos son Zinc puro debe estar limpio sin grasa

el material 2 es sosa "hidroxido de sodio" que biene en perlas 

un traste de vidrio refractario y agua

se pone en la charola de vidrio refractario agua y se pone a hervir y se le agrega una cucharada de hidroxido de sodio , se sumerje la PCB y se agrega el zinc.

solito empieza a agarrar su color metalico y una vez que salga perfectamente cubierto se puede dejar asi
o se puede calentar y agarra un color dorado.

*bueno ese es el metodo economico *hay otro metodo que es con nitrato de plata pero no vale la pena si vamos hacer PCB horrorosas


----------

